# Singer signs on for Supes Sequel -"alien threat?"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*SINGER SIGNS ON FOR SUPERMAN SEQUEL - OFFICIAL *

As he as much as announced at the San Diego Comic-Con, Bryan Singer has signed on to direct a sequel to this summer's Superman Returns, this according to Variety - confirming rumors that were flying at the end of last week.

The sequel, though not greenlit by the studio, is expected to be released in summer of 2009, although, according to the trade, there is no script or budget as of yet.

As Variety interprets the pacting between Singer and the studio for a sequel - though Superman Returns didn't perform as the studio had hoped, it's not about to walk away from the Superman film franchise. The trade reported Warner Bros. and co-financer/co-producer Legendary Pictures as saying that they will still turn a profit on Superman Returns, noting that the film has just crossed $200 million domestically, and more than $390 worldwide.

The budget for the sequel, reportedly, will be under $200 million, with Warners put at $209 million after tax rebates and incentives, although, as has been previously noted, when factoring in all the development costs to get Superman Returns to theaters (multiple scripts, directors and lead actors), the total costs for the film over the years to Warners has been nearly $250 million - though the $40 million in development previous to this specific version of the film, as been absorbed.

Warners has an option on Brandon Routh for the sequel, which, according to Singer when speaking at Comic-Con, will be more action-oriented, as the director said that while Superman Returns allowed him to introduce the cast, the sequel would allow him to, "Go Wrath of Khan on it." While Singer didn't name any particular villains that would be in the sequel, he teased - more than once - of an alien threat.

Anybody thinking Brainiac? Or Darkseid?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

PLEASE!!! Let it be Darkseid!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A live action re-enactment of the final episode of JLU where Supes let it all out on the Big Man would be too too sweet :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It would be cool **** indeed to see a throw down on Apokalips complete with Para-Demons and the dreaded Omega Effect.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, Singers writers were wearing KNEEL BEFORE ZOD t-shirts at comiccon, when they made that Khan remark.
For what that's worth. 

I think we'll see Brainiac or the Phantom Zone criminals before Apokalips.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I really hope it's not Zod because I don't want Singer now remaking Superman II - while I think there's potential in reimagining Zod, I'd like some original ideas. Darkseid, Brainiac, hell I'd even take Mongul over Zod.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

And please get rid of Lex Luthor. Tired, so very tired of that particular character.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Not so much in the animated Timm universe, or in the comics, especially in '52'........but yeah, SR could have lost Lex and the land retread storyline.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I really think it'll be a remake of Superman 2. 
We all know how much Singer loved the first film, and made Returns into an homage to it, so why change and do something new now?


----------

